# R58 vs Evoluzione V2



## RodMB

Sadly my faithful Rancilio Nancy (pre-cursor of the Silva circa 1985) has died. After many years of running repairs it now blows the RCD on the mains fusebox when plugged in. Conceivably scaling could be a cause, however I live in Scotland so soft water makes this seem less likely, and the visual state of the internal wiring is pretty poor. Whilst I'll happily tinker with mechanics, 240V AC gives me the heebie-jeebies. Although sad, I have known this day would come and I've been thinking about potential options for some time and now I'm seriously looking at what Rocket has to offer.

I've narrowed things down to these two contenders and in all honest there is as much heart as head involved in this decision but there were some aspects I would like to elicit opinion on. I understand the primary differences (relevant to me) between the R58 and the Evo are -


(£300!)

Dual boiler vs Hx


I know there are other differences, (in particular the 'remote' PID on the R58), however I think these are only of minor relevance to me. I like good coffee, but I'm not obsessive, and actually a large part of the appeal for me in both these machines is the ability to produce consistent good quality shots with minimum faffing. Temperature surfing has lost it's appeal after 20 + years!

I'm erring toward the R58 as -


I can afford the price difference

I would like to be able to occasionally (one or twice a year) use the machine at charity events at work where I anticipate I will need to make 30 - 60 coffees over a day. My thought is the Hx model may struggle to maintain consistency with repeated use like this over a few hours. (Maybe the R58 also, but I'm hoping it would cope better)

I think the ability to run the R58 using only the smaller brew boiler will be of benefit to me - I drink expresso (two to four shots a day), my wife has flat white (two to three a day). However due to work, these drinks are often made at different times. My thought is I can run the R58 on the single boiler in the morning when I get up, and only turn on the service boiler for steam when needed. Less strain /wear on the steam boiler / mechanics and after 300 years or so of use, I may even have saved enough in electricity to justify the initial price difference!


Anyway that's my thoughts at the moment and although I have not posted on this forum a great deal, this is in no way a measure of my respect for the opinion of some who do. I'd appreciate any comment on my thoughts above.

RodMB


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

RodMB said:


> Temperature surfing has lost it's appeal after 20 + years!


I think the above puts you safely into DB + PID territory, as you'll need to perform a cooling flush on the HX machine.



> My thought is I can run the R58 on the single boiler in the morning when I get up, and only turn on the service boiler for steam when needed.


I don't think the R58 has a simple switch (like the Profitec or the Verona), and I believe the only way to turn it on/off is via the PID "remote" control which can be a bit cumbersome if you want to use it on a daily basis.

Personally, I'd go for a dual boiler.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 4085

Having owned both, life is no that simple. Why Rocket and nothing else? I suppose it is either looks or availability. There are some modern HX machines like the Orchestrale Nota that have a thermosyphon loop so there is no need for a cooling flush as all. They do not come with a Pid, but personally, I have never used a Pid on any machine I have owned and you stated that you wanted to make simple, good coffee.

Have a look at this






It might make you think twice!


----------



## funinacup

Give Machina Espresso a shout. They have a showroom in Edinburgh where you can see both.

I'd go for the Evol personally. Really solid machine and would cope with your demand easily. The r58 is a beast though, beautiful bit of kit.


----------



## RodMB

Many thanks for these responses. It is great to have a solid sounding board for new ideas and I value your opinions.

By way of feedback, yes, part of the appeal of the Rocket range is accessibility to a supplier (thanks, funinacup). I've purchased a grinder from Machina Espresso in Edinburgh (Eureka) a few years back and I have been very happy with it. I think I'm still err-ing toward a dual boiler though as, putting cost to one side, I don't really see any disadvantage, and I'm trying to avoid hankering after an upgrade a few years down the line.

Should I be looking at others? (dfk41) - Yes, I accept that is good advice. I'm particular taken by the Quick Mill Verona - the ease of utilising only the brew boiler in isolation appeals (a good point pessutojnr - thank you) and the write up via Bella Barista is very positive (I understand one of the forum members here has been involved in the development too - another plus). Thinking about it, it is probably easer for a machine to be delivered rather than picking it up myself anyway, so I guess where it physically comes from is less of an issue. The newness of the current model (2017) is a slight put off (will there be any teething problems when full production runs start?) so I think it is probably going to to come down to the R58 vs Quick Mill Verona. Decisions, decisions. It's a nice dilemma to have though.

Thanks again and I'll let you know the outcome.

RodMB


----------



## RDC8

RodMB said:


> I'm erring toward the R58 as -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to be able to occasionally (one or twice a year) use the machine at charity events at work where I anticipate I will need to make 30 - 60 coffees over a day. My thought is the Hx model may struggle to maintain consistency with repeated use like this over a few hours. (Maybe the R58 also, but I'm hoping it would cope better)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway that's my thoughts at the moment and although I have not posted on this forum a great deal, this is in no way a measure of my respect for the opinion of some who do. I'd appreciate any comment on my thoughts above.
> 
> RodMB


I faced the same decision about 18 months ago and finally went for the Cellini Evo. Just to let you know that I have taken it to to work twice now for staff breakfasts. Pulled around 30 shots for lattes over the course of about an hour and a half. Also frothed the milk while pulling shots. The Evo coped fine - always sufficient steam for frothing. Also - as you have no doubt noted, the Evo does have a thermosyphon to maintain brew-head temp.

I am not familiar with the ability of the R58, but the Evo is certainly able to "...produce consistent good quality shots with minimum faffing". I have never regretted buying the Evo.

Good luck in your decision-making


----------

